# Pimping my sons £1 Armex black shadow



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

My son had bought this piece a crap Armex Black shadow from the bootfair for a quid,the bands it was wearing were about as powerfull as a piece of knicker elastic,so when he notices im bored tonight he asks me to pimp it up (his words not mine).Remembering what Henry had done to a bent rod shooter i took the ideas from that,removed the yellow bands it was wearing,cut them down and used them to cover the arms,removed the wrist brace,simple lanyard,single thera gold and the jobs done.THIS THING KICKS BUTT !! So much so i have ordered one for my self £4 (oh the shame) and will be doing excact same thing but with double thera gold.

thanks for looking


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

A makeover to be proud of, well done.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like a good shooter like that. Nice job, Marcus!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is cool Marcus. good job!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Marcus you did a great job on that. One question did it have huge plastic end caps that the old tubes went over?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Silk purse from a sow's ear ....

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

I put dtg on mine and bent the forks hmm


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

orcrender said:


> Marcus you did a great job on that. One question did it have huge plastic end caps that the old tubes went over?


not on this one mate,the armex stuff dosnt i believe


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

now it looks like a real slingshot.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks really nice, its good to do things for our children


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

NIce job, Marcus.


----------



## K1ng Edward (Jan 1, 2012)

I have one that's similar to that in a closet somewhere. Too embarrassed to throw it out, I case the garbage collector saw it. Now I know what to do with it!

Thanks for sharing!

k1ng


----------

